# Philips FW-C700 help!



## Dave1992 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, im new :wave:
Iv got a fair understanding of how thing's work,. but not about my problem...

Anyhow, my stereo is a philips fw-c700 standard, and im wanting to run a subwoofer off it, for a little more power, iv got my self a sub and amplifiyer. now it just need connecting & the connection is like an av(just a black one)... right the stereo dosent have a subwoofer-out connection, only a slot where it should be. so i took the digital out conenction and soldered it onto where the subwoofer one is, but i still dont get nothing:upset:. im not sure why this is as i was almost 100% it would work...

il been talking to someone and he said the dsp that creats a low frequency will be missing. is this right?, have i done something wrong??

hope you guys and girls can help me...

thankss..
-Dave


----------

